# Kitty's third eyelid shows when he's sleepy



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

When my kitty is sleepy, his third eyelid shows. Is this normal? I read that an exposed third eyelid means they are sick. I don't know what to think now.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

If he's getting ready to sleep or just woke up, that's not unusual. As long as it's not showing when he's alert, it should be fine. Scout does that too sometimes when he's really into a good nap.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, normal.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I always know ours are doing it when I hear, "Mom! Come look at the cat's eye!"


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Completely normal for some cats. Midas was the first cat we ever had that does it, and it freaked me out at first. Now we just know that is how he is. Still creepy though...


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

He used to do it all the time when we first got him and he was sick, that's why every time I see it now I worry. Good to know it's okay!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a picture of Cleo when she was sick, and she got even worse than this.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwwwwwww poor Cleo!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was when she first adopted me. Her former owner wasn't exactly truthful about her past, I was told she was an inside cat only. She was actually an indoor/outdoor kitty, former feral. Turns out she had parasites (ewwww), but easily treated, thank goodness.


----------

